# Breaker Tripping: Can They Go Bad?



## thinkxingu (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello All,
     I've got much of my kitchen on a 20 Amp breaker--one outlet feeds the toaster oven and microwave, another outlet feeds the fridge, and there are a couple small recessed lights on the same circuit.  I know it's not the best situation and someday soon I'll have the fridge on its own, but:

My problem is that the microwave often trips the breaker--this happens even if the toaster oven, lights, and fridge are not on.  Is it possible that a breaker goes bad?  It is a GFI outlet, which sometimes trips as well.

Thanks,

S


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2011)

What wattage is the microwave? One thing that could happen is that the fridge goes into the defrost, heating, cycle while the microwave is running. That would do it. You wouldn't hear any sound from the fridge.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 14, 2011)

GFI breakers/outlets frequently trip when they are powering a motor.... I am not sure if the breaker in question is GFI. I wouldnt suggest using a motor on a gfi, sometimes tehy are picky... I have had gfi outlets go bad on me. The breaker could go bad.... maybe try the microwave on a different breaker, just to make sure the microwave isnt bad (not likely).


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 15, 2011)

Quite often a loose connection either at the breaker or the outlet will cause a breaker to trip. This doesn't sound like your problem, but I would check all of the connections. Yes, breakers do go bad. My dryer kept tripping the breaker although I checked the amp draw and it was ok, changed the breaker and no more problem.

Side note- my father's boiler kept tripping the breaker. Service company changed quite a few parts, it ended up being a loose conection on the breaker.


----------



## Dune (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, breakers (like anything mechanical) can and do go bad.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Oct 15, 2011)

I once had an electrician tell me something to the effect that a breaker tripping repeatedly is what causes them to go bad.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2011)

A breaker tripping is a symptom of a problem. Tripping often will make the problem worse and the breaker will trip more frequently. Replace it. If the problem persists, get another circuit in the kitchen.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 15, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> A breaker tripping is a symptom of a problem. Tripping often will make the problem worse and the breaker will trip more frequently. Replace it. If the problem persists, get another circuit in the kitchen.



+1
Try a new GFCI breaker. Maybe all it is. Breakers go bad, GFCI ones go bad more often. Wire connections in the panel may get loose over time. loose connections may cause the problem.
Some fluorescent lights may case GFCI breaker problems.
If it still  happens:
Check for loose ground (bare copper/green insulated wire)  & commons (white wire) connections on your outlets & fixtures. (check all the connections)
Make sure the ground & common  wires is not near the other wires in the boxes when the wires are pushed back in. 
Make sure the commons in the breaker panel feeding this circuit is tight on the common bar. GFCI breakers have the common wire to the circuit  going into the GFCI circuit breaker, the white wire on the GFCI breaker goes to the common buss. *(read those instructions on the new breaker)*
note the Wire size; #14 wire is for 15 amps, #12 wire is 20 amps. Don't put a 20 amp breaker on #15 wire (that may = house fire)


Kitchen has strict NEC (National Electric Codes), within so many feet (6') of a sink & all countertop outlets, all outlets must be GFCI protected. Some states allow a GFCI breaker to feed the outlets. Some local codes require the outlets to be GFCI.
Fridge can be on a different circuit if the outlet is not a counter top outlet.  Micro wave the same thing, if it plugged into a countertop outlet, it has to be GFCI protected.



You can call the local fire department, they should help or tell you who to call to get your local codes. Local codes can be more restrictive but not less than the NEC codes.

NEC blurp:
"kitchen or wet bar areas. Per 210.8(A)(6), GFCI protection is required for all 15A and 20A, 125V receptacles that serve kitchen countertop surfaces in a dwelling unit (Fig. 1 on page 54). GFCI protection is not required for receptacles serving appliances like dishwashers, or convenience receptacles that do not supply countertop surfaces. Receptacles installed within 6 ft of the outside edge of a wet bar sink must also be GFCI-protected [210.8(A)(7)]. However, GFCI protection is not required for receptacles not intended to serve wet bar countertop surfaces, such as refrigerators, ice makers, water heaters, or convenience receptacles that do not supply counter-top surfaces.
http://ecmweb.com/nec/code-basics/electric_code_basics_3/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 15, 2011)

Ya.  Sometimes its a problem with the contacts or oxidation causing heating on an aluminum wire coming in (just happened to me).  Had to clean the contact, apply that Noalox stuff, and replace the breaker.   Get the right breaker for the type of box.


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello All,
     So, I pulled the breaker and reset the wire/tightened the connection.  I tested it with the fridge, toaster oven, and microwave all at once and it didn't trip.  Can I assume the breaker is alright, and it might have been the connection?

Or, if the breaker will still trip once in a while, what would cause that?

S


----------



## bogydave (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you find any loose wires?
If it is drawing allot of current, it may take a few minutes  to trip.
You may be good to go, 
If it trips again, try a new breaker. 
If that don't work, call an electrician.


----------



## Hass (Oct 15, 2011)

sometimes when motors are on their way out, they draw extra power.
I doubt that would be the case with a microwave however...


----------

